# Help with diet!!



## Matt84 (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi. Well I'm new to the forum so thought would add my first thread. Well I started a diet last month called the Cambridge diet which is a 500calorie diet which takes your body into ketosis. After 4 weeks on just shakes I have seen the keto diet which seems to be better for me as you can eat lol. After reading it seems to say that the keto diet looks to be the same as the Cambridge diet as both take you into ketosis? after loosing a stone and half I well happy so would like to tone up a bit and make a difference to the body I have always had and never been happy. With the keto diet can you make a difference to your body shape with the correct training? Cheers matt


----------



## Matt84 (Oct 9, 2010)

Forgot to say I'm 5ft10 and weigh 14.5lb


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Mmmm....you like living dangerously don't you.

Whilst I commend your weight loss and commitment to getting in shape it is only WEIGHT loss and very little fat. With the Cambridge diet and only 500 kcals your body will be eating itself....muscle tissue will be used for energy before fat sources on such a low calorie diet.

Now if you want to return to eating REAL food you can be sure you will put on the majority of the weight you have lost because your metabolism will by now be pretty much non-existent. Your body considers itself in starvation mode and will have slowed down to only utilise the 500 kcals.

Quick fixes RARELY work, if I were you start VERY slowly with eating REAL, WHOLESOME food and adding just 250 kcals per day (so you are consuming 750kcals a day) for next two weeks and 250kcals the week after etc until you have built up your calories up to about 2500...that way you should at least keep some of the weight off and speed up your metabolism to cope with the calories going in.

Believe it or not you need calories to burn fat.....what you need to do before cutting calories is up your work rate.

There is plenty of information on this site about diets etc.....Cambridge diet is not advocated though 

Lou


----------



## Matt84 (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi lou, thankyou for your reply. I know i was a bit stupid really starting the cambridge diet but felt only option silly i know. Ive been eating normally last two weeks as been on holiday put 4lb pound. Ive been trying to research the keto diet would you recomend that diet at all? Its hard to know what to do for the best really. ive got a mate who gonna show us a routine a home to do as have a multi gym and free weights to get me started as havent got a glue really. I know it gonna take time and the cambridge diet quick fix is no good long term. thanks matt


----------



## Matt84 (Oct 9, 2010)

Meal #1: 5 whole eggs (Omega-3), 4 egg-whites (can be liquid egg-whites).

Meal #2: Shake: 50g Whey Protein with 1 ½ tablespoon of All Natural Peanut Butter (no sugar).

Meal #3: Lean protein meal: 8oz Chicken with ½ cup cashew nuts (or almonds, walnuts).

Meal #4: Shake: same as meal #2.

Meal #5: Fatty protein meal: 8oz Salmon, Swordfish, or Red Meat with a green salad (no tomatoes, carrots, or red peppers) with 1 tablespoon of Olive Oil or Macadamia Nut Oil and Vinegar.

Meal #6: Same as meal #2 and #4, or 4 whole (Omega-3) eggs and 4 extra egg-whites.

Found this on dave palumbo keto diet would this work?


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

tat diet looks solid mate.

Usually when someone says they want to tone up they are thin or are fat with no muscle under thus they wont achieve the tones look they desire unless they add a little bit of muscle which will give that look

eat like above. plenty meat and egg meals, some protein suplement etc. cant go far wrong


----------



## Matt84 (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi, cheers for reply so heres my meal plan

Meal 1 porridge with water

meal 2 6 boiled eggs only 1 yolk + protein shake

meal 3 chicken with veg handful of cashew nuts

meal 4 tin of tuna with green salad

meal 5 protein shake

meal 6 steak with veg

My aim is to loose weight and feel a lot more healthy. When the weight is lost then will try to build my temple lol


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

you might find after about 1 day that 6 biled egg whites is the sh!ttest thing in the world. id split that up in meal oneand two. have your porridge made with water and add in a scoop of chocolate or whatever whey to it. makes it like a wee pudding. i do this witht he BSD chocolate whey.

even try the egg whites as an egg white omlette. its more moist and not so horrid. throw eggs in bowl, remove the yolks you want to and fry it up in a non stick pan with a spray of oil or a wee pinch of butter


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

500 calories per day how did you survive?!

My wife has managed 3 weeks on 500 calories per day on the hcg diet but she weighs a lot less than you.


----------



## Matt84 (Oct 9, 2010)

Ohh and omlette i may give that a go. If i stick to aroung 50g of porridge and add the shake like you said that should be ok? where would you recommend to buy protein online? If i was to add wholegrain bread and have scrambled eggs on toast would i still be able to drop the fat? Im gonna be using free weights and and a multigym too. To be honest after 4 days on the 500 calories i wasnt getting hungry i was that determained to loose weight. The reason i came off was to many people saying how unhealty is was which made me think and was worried about piling all the weight back on. Been off it 2 weeks and and put 4 lb on eating crap as been on holiday. Ive Always wanted to be in shape but never done anything about it. so nows the time its the lack of knowledge thats let me down. Gonna make sure it works and see results as failure is not an option.


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 21, 2010)

hi mate, welcome to the board...

have tried keto and it is a great diet but could not keep it up f/time so changed to a ckd diet ( just so i could refeed at weekend for pretty much what i had craved) still getting good bf loss and weight loss ie in 7 wks

start weight 16st 8lb bf 28% on calipers and now 15st 3lb and last week calipers read 18%... may suit you better, some good threads/stickys on here and also worth googling ckd diet food list....

good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## Dudeofdoom (Sep 3, 2010)

Nah not stupid to start Cambridge diet.

You made the hardest step actually doing something..

I got my fat off with the mens health TNT diet but it's pretty much the same as what you've got lined up.

The biggest eyeopener to me was the amount of eating you have to do to lose weight.


----------



## Matt84 (Oct 9, 2010)

is cauliflower ok to have, was going to have 80g of brocoli and 80 of cauliflower?


----------



## Matt84 (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi, well I stuck to the diet just made a few changes and lost 4lb in one week. That's was with a cheat day on the weekend didn't go to mad. Pleased with my progress. Hoping to to stay on the diet til Xmas then hopefully will have lost enough of my flab to start bulking.


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Matt84 said:


> Meal #1: 5 whole eggs (Omega-3), 4 egg-whites (can be liquid egg-whites).
> 
> Meal #2: Shake: 50g Whey Protein with 1 ½ tablespoon of All Natural Peanut Butter (no sugar).
> 
> ...


You can add a few more veggies to each of the meals....


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

Matt84 said:


> Hi, well I stuck to the diet just made a few changes and lost 4lb in one week. That's was with a cheat day on the weekend didn't go to mad. Pleased with my progress. Hoping to to stay on the diet til Xmas then hopefully will have lost enough of my flab to start bulking.


That is great progress - but lose the term BULKING....otherwise you could end up finding your self back at square 1....

You will really need to think very carefully about how many calories and especially carbs you are going to be putting into your body after being on a keto diet.

Read plenty and go careful.

Good luck with your goals!


----------



## Matt84 (Oct 9, 2010)

Hi ya. This was my meal plan last week

7.30am protein shake

10.00am 4 egg whites 1 full egg

12.00 salmon or tuna salad

2.00 chicken and veg

4.00 protein shake

7.00 steak/chicken with veg

doing a full body workout 3 times a week. 30 mins a cardio a day. thankd for advice lou


----------



## Matt84 (Oct 9, 2010)

had a bad day today ate chip shop kebab chicken and salad, but then got worse missis had made rocky road and chocolate brownies and i had to try them both. terrible i know but gonna work harder on cardio 2mora to burn it off.


----------

